# ftp clients

## 3fps

short one; what ftp clients do you recommend?

for x or console, whats the most effective?

----------

## delta407

Moving to Networking forum...

----------

## tgnb

I can't find a ftp client for linux that compares in features and power to flashfxp in windows.

----------

## 3fps

 *tgnb wrote:*   

> I can't find a ftp client for linux that compares in features and power to flashfxp in windows.

 

yeah flashFXP really is amazingly nice

----------

## delta407

Well, maybe it runs under WINE...

From the output of commands detailed here:

```
deadftp-0.1.3.ebuild: "Gnome based FTP Client"

easyftp-6_beta.ebuild: "An EASY GUI FTP Client (QT based)"

eclipse-ftp-webdav-bin-2.0.ebuild: "Eclipse FTP and WebDAV Tool"

ftp-0.17-r1.ebuild: "Standard Linux FTP client"

ftpcube-0.3.1.ebuild: "A graphical FTP client written in Python with GTK bindings."

ftpfs-0.6.2-r2.ebuild: "A filesystem for mounting FTP volumes"

gftp-2.0.12-r2.ebuild: "Gnome based FTP Client"

lftp-2.5.4-r1.ebuild: "LFTP is a sophisticated ftp/http client, file transfer program."

lukemftp-1.5-r3.ebuild: "NetBSD FTP client with several advanced features"

ncftp-3.1.2.ebuild: "An extremely configurable ftp client"

yafc-0.7.2-r1.ebuild: "Console ftp client with a lot of nifty features"
```

----------

## duegatti

for X I like to use gftp and at the command line, I like ncftp...

the one thing that I wish gftp had was a numerical representation of CHMOD'ding, as well as/instead of the current way of doing things...I guess it's the years of passing a chmod thru the cli that I just get accustomed and used to the different possibilites.. (okay, 775 or 777...666 or 664  :Wink:  )

if i'm doing some serious ftping and file moverarounding (my own technical term) from a terminal, the 'ftp connection' feature of mc (midnight commander) is VERY slick.

----------

## rizzo

I only use ncftp.  I've become so addicted to it that I find myself getting lost in GUI clients.  ncftpget and ncftpput are handy at times as well.

----------

## Nitro

 *rizzo wrote:*   

> I only use ncftp.  I've become so addicted to it that I find myself getting lost in GUI clients.  ncftpget and ncftpput are handy at times as well.

 

I second that, ncftp is unmatched in my book.

----------

## Zu`

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> deadftp-0.1.3.ebuild: "Gnome based FTP Client"
> 
> ...

 

Think I'm gonna have to try a few of these, especially deadftp and ncftp look good. I've been using gftp (don't like it) and just the ftp prompt lately, but looking for something better.

----------

## rizzo

Well ncftp is a command-line utility like the standard "ftp prompt".  However it's got the uber-sexy feature of tab-completion.  And having scripts use ncftpget is something I won't do without now.

----------

## duegatti

 *rizzo wrote:*   

>  However it's got the uber-sexy feature of tab-completion.  

 

YEAh, Baby, Yeah.

----------

## mpsii

I must say I was not too impressed with DeadFTP as a GUI ftp client. I am used to FTPExplorer in Windows which allows for profiles for ftp servers so I can autoconnect with a click of the mouse. Also, drag an drop up/downloading is really nice and missed in DeadFTP. I will be trying gftp here shortly once it compiles.

On the CLI, I just use "ftp ftp.someserver.com" and use the built in functionality. Just like I did in windows. I like mget and mput. Oh well, CLI fogey here.   :Wink: 

----------

## amne

i use lftp, it features

- übersexy tab-completion, too (look, i've got a real ü on my keyboard  :Very Happy: )

- bookmarks

- ftp (of course) and fish (file transfer in a shell, encrypted transfer through ssh, without the need for an ftp server)

- is for CLI

----------

## swimmer

Well - I second amne: lftp is my favorite - even if it's "just" command line. But you can do a *lot* with it - look at the short help list:

lftp :~> help

        !<shell-command>

        alias [<name> [<value>]]

        anon

        bookmark [SUBCMD]

        cache [SUBCMD]

        cat [-b] <files>

        cd <rdir>

        chmod [OPTS] mode file...

        close [-a]

        [re]cls [opts] [path/][pattern]     

        debug [<level>|off] [-o <file>]

        du [options] <dirs>

        exit [<code>|bg]

        get [OPTS] <rfile> [-o <lfile>]

        glob [OPTS] <cmd> <args>

        help [<cmd>]

        history -w file|-r file|-c|-l [cnt]

        jobs [-v]

        kill all|<job_no>

        lcd <ldir>

        lftp [OPTS] <site>

        ls [<args>] (like any shell  :Wink:  )

        mget [OPTS] <files>

        mirror [OPTS] [remote [local]]

        mkdir [-p] <dirs>

        module name [args]

        more <files>

        mput [OPTS] <files>

        mrm <files>

        mv <file1> <file2>

        [re]nlist [<args>]

        open [OPTS] <site>

        pget [OPTS] <rfile> [-o <lfile>]

        put [OPTS] <lfile> [-o <rfile>]

        pwd [-p]

        queue [OPTS] [<cmd>]

        quote <cmd>

        repeat [delay] [command]

        rm [-r] [-f] <files>

        rmdir [-f] <dirs>

        scache [<session_no>]

        set [OPT] [<var> [<val>]]

        site <site_cmd>

        source <file>

        user <user|URL> [<pass>]

        version

        wait [<jobno>]

        zcat <files>

        zmore <files>

I just love it !!!

Stefan

----------

## amne

not to forget about lftp's set net:limit-total-rate, which allows you to set a maximal amount of bandwith to use (useful for uploads). don't know if this is a standard-feature of every client.

----------

## ghuug

I'm LFTP's fan as well - very powerful ftp client.

I found it about 2.5 years ago in FreeBSD's ports collection, and that's my favorite client now.

----------

